# Goth is Hot (or not)...



## Midnight Runner

Goth is not particularly sexy to me, nor is it particularly not-sexy. I hold an incredible level of indifference to the fashion style a person chooses to embrace.


----------



## Trauma

This thread has left me somewhat confused as to what Goth is, I was thinking more along the lines of...


















To me that's goth, it's not attractive but it is very interesting... I could never bring myself to be seen in such a way... what goes on in their heads?:mellow:
Edit: Chick on the leash has a nice body, pity about the... leash.


----------



## Kevinaswell

I rocked that shit in high school. Minus senior year.

Mostly because I found a different style that served the same 'purpose' for me (discouraging people approaching me) that wasn't so..............fabricated and gloomy :-\











Hahahahaha look it's me when I'm like 14 XD

That's fucking disgusting.


----------



## Trauma

Kevinaswell said:


> I rocked that shit in high school. Minus senior year.
> 
> Mostly because I found a different style that served the same 'purpose' for me (discouraging people approaching me) that wasn't so..............fabricated and gloomy :-\
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahahaha look it's me when I'm like 14 XD
> 
> That's fucking disgusting.


A simple fuck off would have been easier, yes?


----------



## DarklyValentine

My kind of women

Wicked never once claimed to be deep. Actually its a look thats hard to pull of for a bloke. Perhaps we should wear boots too, or oogle from afar with binoculars.


----------

